# When to use the bump and run



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm curious when other golfer put their wedge away and use a mid or long iron to get close to the hole. I use 7' or less imaginary circle and thickness of the grass or depth of the ball to determine putt chip or bump., so if the ball is on top and I'm 7' off the green and a long green I'll use my 4 iron or the 7 iron if there is a slight hump or rise.
Anyone else do or think along those lines?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I'm curious when other golfer put their wedge away and use a mid or long iron to get close to the hole. I use 7' or less imaginary circle and thickness of the grass or depth of the ball to determine putt chip or bump., so if the ball is on top and I'm 7' off the green and a long green I'll use my 4 iron or the 7 iron if there is a slight hump or rise.
> Anyone else do or think along those lines?


Is use my long irons when I far enough away from the hole to use them and then I use my wedges when I'm close to the hole


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I use the bump and run. I like to get the ball on the ground about 3 or 4 feet onto the green and let it run to the hole like a putt. I even use my 3 hybrid sometimes, although my usual choice is my PW. 50% air and 50% run


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Is use my long irons when I far enough away from the hole to use them and then I use my wedges when I'm close to the hole


I guess you use the driver as your personnal chauffer in the golf buggy.:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I use the bump and run. I like to get the ball on the ground about 3 or 4 feet onto the green and let it run to the hole like a putt. I even use my 3 hybrid sometimes, although my usual choice is my PW. 50% air and 50% run


Stvel: when you use our PW are you using anormal swing or do you put the ball behind in your stance, weight on the front leg and putt so it pops the the ball up and forward roll?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I play the ball back, and hit it on a fairly low trajectory. (I can and do move it up sometimes for a higher trajectory, or will switch to the gap wedge) I like to play a variety of shots, depending on the situation, from the bump and run to the cut lob. I kind of have to, the greens on my home course are only 2800 sq ft on average, so I tend to miss a _few_ during the round  (PS the tour average is 6000 sq ft)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stevel: Cut Lob??????


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I take my 58 degree, open the face, aim left (I am right handed), play the ball middle to forward in my stance, weight forward, and swing outside to in, cutting across the ball, and I swing harder than normal for the distance. I try not to break my wrists, keeping the angle of the club face the same as at address. The ball comes out high and soft with a little side spin. This is good for shots over a bunker to a tight pin. Of course practice this before taking it to the course


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

see here
Golf Drill: High cut lob - AthlonSports.com


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Practice is the only mode I operate in, thats what I plan on doing in the next hour is hit the range


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I guess you use the driver as your personnal chauffer in the golf buggy.:laugh:


Hell yeah have you been watching me on the course again?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hell yeah have you been watching me on the course again?


Google Earth is a marvelous piece of software

How come you didn't get the ball passed the ladies tees on the 2nd hole remember head down eye on ball and slow your back swing down, but most important *take the head cover off*

little twirp thinks he can pull one on me , well he has to get up pretty early to pull afast one on me by galley


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What a great thread considering the performances we saw at the British Open last weekend. (Excuse me... THE Open... I stand corrected) Watching some of the players hit long shots under the wind and rolling the last 50 yards onto the green is an art form.

I tend of bump and run from the fringe if I am more than a couple feet off the green. Unlike one of my regular playing partners, I have never been comfortable or successful putting from far off the green.

When I lived in Jamaica, (1974-1980), the course I played most frequently loaned itself to running shots because most greens were not elevated from the fairways, nor did they have lakes or bunkers immediately in front of them. You could fly the ball in if you wanted to contend with the wind, or you could run the ball up if you wanted to judge the effort to get it that distance on the ground. I love options and felt it was the way golf courses should be designed. This was at Constant Spring Golf Club, by the way. If you ever get to Kingston and want to play it, I highly recommend it. It's links golf about 800 feet above sea level without the oceanside view.

While living there, I became only adequate at cheating the wind, having learned some ways to make those longer shots, but the talent didn't stick with me and I can no longer do anything like that without a big dependance on luck.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

In your opinion should I bring the circle around the green in 3'off the fringe and chip outside of the circle.
Stevel1017 had an interesting shot to learn look at the link he sent me a couple of posts back


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

broken tee said:


> In your opinion should I bring the circle around the green in 3'off the fringe and chip outside of the circle.
> Stevel1017 had an interesting shot to learn look at the link he sent me a couple of posts back


IMO this depends on the course. When I was in Fla (in May) the fairways were cut so low you could putt from 20 yards off the green. Here in Ohio, I only putt from the fringe, and even then it depends on the cut off the grass, sometimes you can't even putt from there


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Google Earth is a marvelous piece of software
> 
> How come you didn't get the ball passed the ladies tees on the 2nd hole remember head down eye on ball and slow your back swing down, but most important *take the head cover off*
> 
> little twirp thinks he can pull one on me , well he has to get up pretty early to pull afast one on me by galley



I'll pay that one. I have to say that I haven't heard the saying by galley since my grandpa used to say it to me when I was a kid... I was surprise you could types so small and still read it Bob that magnifying glass is working well for you then?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'll pay that one. I have to say that I haven't heard the saying by galley since my grandpa used to say it to me when I was a kid... I was surprise you could types so small and still read it Bob that magnifying glass is working well for you then?


I used a real small keyboard


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> IMO this depends on the course. When I was in Fla (in May) the fairways were cut so low you could putt from 20 yards off the green. Here in Ohio, I only putt from the fringe, and even then it depends on the cut off the grass, sometimes you can't even putt from there


Sure I agree that conditions will dictate what to do but now I'm wondering if my perimeter might be to large


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

That I can't tell you, how is your up and down %? Do you get up and down 60-70% putting? If so, I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> That I can't tell you, how is your up and down %? Do you get up and down 60-70% putting? If so, I wouldn't change a thing


using a long iron to putt from off the green works 60-40 for me, but like you have stated the conditions dictate. the lob wedge I have is working extremely well for me to get the ball close to the hole. the funny thing is I was having problems putting, so I had my eyes checked and yep I had to get my glasses changed. got new glasses my putting was even worse, had every thing rechecked and the trnsposed a number for my presciption it threw my sense of direction off, so I'm waiting for the new lenses. so I think Steve we are viewing when to use the bump and run the same way


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that interesting that a change in glasses could throw your putting off so bad I thought it would of help your game or is it just a matter of getting used to them?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> that interesting that a change in glasses could throw your putting off so bad I thought it would of help your game or is it just a matter of getting used to them?


I've been coplaining about my putting for a couple of months, but the key is getting the right presciption. thoe heck are you this morning/your early mornining


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Surtees said:


> that interesting that a change in glasses could throw your putting off so bad I thought it would of help your game or is it just a matter of getting used to them?


I had that problem once. Got a new contact prescription which got screwed up, and one eye was off, so it worked against the other. Not enough to notice just walking around, but it killed my golf. Depth perception gets all screwy.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I like to bump and run with my hybrid. Especially if it is a long way to the hole. 
If you want to improve your short game, play a whole round with one club, even put with it. Your shot making will improve.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I've been coplaining about my putting for a couple of months, but the key is getting the right presciption. thoe heck are you this morning/your early mornining


Yes i'm pretty good. I notice that you like to complain about things:cheeky4:. Is your putting getting any better apart from hen you put the jet boosters on?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes i'm pretty good. I notice that you like to complain about things:cheeky4:. Is your putting getting any better apart from hen you put the jet boosters on?


Ok I won't complain any more, I'll just vent. I can't stand it when Aussies are complaining about my complaining so I'll stop complaining so you won't complain about me complaining and I won't hear you complain about my complaining.:cheeky4:

I'm waiting for my prescription so I can see a little better then my trajectory might improve. Not sure about velocity though


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Ok I won't complain any more, I'll just vent. I can't stand it when Aussies are complaining about my complaining so I'll stop complaining so you won't complain about me complaining and I won't hear you complain about my complaining.:cheeky4:
> 
> I'm waiting for my prescription so I can see a little better then my trajectory might improve. Not sure about velocity though


That good then you might be able to putt and we shouldn't have anymore complaining about a yank complaining about an aussise complain that a yank is complaining. Is anyone confused yet?:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> That good then you might be able to putt and we shouldn't have anymore complaining about a yank complaining about an aussise complain that a yank is complaining. Is anyone confused yet?:dunno:


Perfectly clear to me


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that's good as long as we understand whats going on


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

anything within 10yds to the green I usually use my 8 iron or 7 iron depending on the green and whether there's a slope or not. The bump and run is my favorite part of the game and where I can usually shave some strokes. It can be my downfall as well if I'm having an off day. I love the challenge of deciding where I need to land my ball to let it roll within a few feet of the cup. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> anything within 10yds to the green I usually use my 8 iron or 7 iron depending on the green and whether there's a slope or not. The bump and run is my favorite part of the game and where I can usually shave some strokes. It can be my downfall as well if I'm having an off day. I love the challenge of deciding where I need to land my ball to let it roll within a few feet of the cup.
> 
> Buck


Buck: here is the problem I see. you use a 7 or 8 iron, trigger uses a hybrid and I might use 6 on the same green. its the amount of backswing to follow through that makes or breaks a good bump and run, and that is one of my down falls 20% of those shots.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck: here is the problem I see. you use a 7 or 8 iron, trigger uses a hybrid and I might use 6 on the same green. its the amount of backswing to follow through that makes or breaks a good bump and run, and that is one of my down falls 20% of those shots.


That's why golf is such a great game, it can be played a million different ways and most everyone approaches it differently. Yeah, I agree, the backswing and follow-thru are important elements. But like each golf swing there are so many little elements that need to be put together into one swing to make it successful. Alignment, speed of swing, point of impact, where to land the ball, backswing, follow-thru, keep head down, tight grip, loose grip, ball forward or back in the stance, etc., etc.. And it doesn't matter if it's drive or a 4ft. chip these elements usually all take place (or should...LOL!). 

But in my opinion when people worry about each little element, or think about them during each swing, that's when the golf game goes downhill. I like to work on one element until it becomes second nature, then I'll work on another facet of my swing or game. 

Gotta love golf, it can be the most frustrating fun game a person can play.:laugh:

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> That's why golf is such a great game, it can be played a million different ways and most everyone approaches it differently. Yeah, I agree, the backswing and follow-thru are important elements. But like each golf swing there are so many little elements that need to be put together into one swing to make it successful. Alignment, speed of swing, point of impact, where to land the ball, backswing, follow-thru, keep head down, tight grip, loose grip, ball forward or back in the stance, etc., etc.. And it doesn't matter if it's drive or a 4ft. chip these elements usually all take place (or should...LOL!).
> 
> But in my opinion when people worry about each little element, or think about them during each swing, that's when the golf game goes downhill. I like to work on one element until it becomes second nature, then I'll work on another facet of my swing or game.
> 
> ...


That's why my signature is " best game I ever swore at" I pay good money to be humiliated


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did anyone else see the Ladies British Open? I thought the girls put on a wonderful display of running up shots, from 200 yards out all the way to bump and run shots around the greens. Totally different style of play from what the men were doing at Firestone.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Did anyone else see the Ladies British Open? I thought the girls put on a wonderful display of running up shots, from 200 yards out all the way to bump and run shots around the greens. Totally different style of play from what the men were doing at Firestone.


I don't watch that much golf on TV,but what I do see is more pressure shots in the LPGA... just my observation


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At Valhalla, the course has been set up with a lot of collection areas around the greens. The display of shots from those areas is incredible, from putting to bumps to high pitch shots.


----------

